
Standing at work doubles the risk of heart disease - Ice_cream_suit
https://academic.oup.com/aje/advance-article/doi/10.1093/aje/kwx298/4081581
======
Ice_cream_suit
The Relationship Between Occupational Standing and Sitting and Incident Heart
Disease Over a 12-Year Period in Ontario, Canada Peter Smith Huiting Ma
Richard H Glazier Mahée Gilbert-Ouimet Cameron Mustard American Journal of
Epidemiology,
[https://doi.org/10.1093/aje/kwx298](https://doi.org/10.1093/aje/kwx298)

------
Ice_cream_suit
"Occupations involving predominantly standing were associated with an
approximately 2-fold risk of heart disease compared with occupations involving
predominantly sitting.

This association was robust to adjustment for other health, sociodemographic,
and work variables."

